# Can not get to some web sites



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

One of my computers can not get to some web sites (ex. www.23domains.com). The computer in question has no problems getting to other web sites. I don't get an error I get "Waiting for htt...." and there is no time out.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you explain in detail exactly what happens when you try to go to these sites?


----------



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

I am currently working on the laptop with the problem. I can obviously get to this web site. I get on my status bar on the bottom "Waiting for http://www.23domains.com/... When I try and get to this site from another PC on the same network it works fine
It has been trying to connect for over 30 minutes


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you tried clearing your cache/temporary internet files?


----------



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes. I cleared all the cache and temp files. I actually rebooted after that and still same results. I am using IE7


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok. Do you use a firewall and if so, what do you use?


----------



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, McAfee


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I usually don't recommend this, but it could be a problem. Please disable the firewall and try visiting the site. After the result, turn on your firewall immediately.


----------



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

i did turn off the firewall. It allowed me to get to the site. I then turned my firewall back on. Is there a firewall setting that will allow me to get to the site?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a feeling there is something in the firewall blocking the site. Unfortunately, I do not have McAfee. Try looking around for a site blocker.


----------



## mianjo (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I'll look for something like a site blocker


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry for the unspecific direction. Look around for a siteblock list in mcafee.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

There should be a Siteblock list in Mcafee. I believe your able to manual edit that list to allow which sites to go to and not to ...


----------

